# Yoshi update, not the best news =(



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They ran the barium this morning and I just got a call from the vet and there is an obstruction of some sort? It is either a foreign object or scar tissue from injury? The barium is still moving through a bit so it isnt completely blocked but there is definately something there.

He will call me in the morning after a 6th xray and let me know what time they are going in to find out what is in there. He said he is gong to have his wife operate (she is a vet to) as she has smaller fingers. I am terrified guys... We just went through this with Theismann but Yoshi is tiny :-(

Please continue your prayers and good thoughts..


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

oh no, poor Yoshi, and poor mommy! I hope everything goes very very smoothly and uneventful.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

(((Hugs))) So sorry you are going through this, I will keep him in my thoughts & prayers that everything will go smoothly for him tomorrow.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Michelle. You must be worried sick. I am hoping for the best possible outcome for little Yoshi. Please keep us posted!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear he has a blockage. I will send good thoughts he will sail through it without a hitch.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I can tell you the prayers from our friends on this forum are very powerful. We are all praying for Yoshi and for you. I wish I had the magic words to keep you from worrying. I just don't. Our thoughts are with you and praying all will work out. Feel better Yoshi.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Yoshi.  I hope they're able to get rid of the obstruction w/o much intervention. Do keep us posted--we'll be thinking of him and you!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor poor Yoshi,  I will keep this little sweet heart in my prayers.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor Yoshi.  I'm so sorry, Michelle, I know how worried you must be. I'll be thinking of you and sweet little Yoshi, please keep us posted.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

We will be keeping you and Yoshi in our thoughts. Hope the surgery goes without complications.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh little Yoshi I feel so bad for him. Prayers, hugs and kisses for a speedy recovery and a good out come!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this.  I hope the surgery goes smoothly and they get little yoshi fixed up quickly.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

ZYikes! We will be thinking about him and you...let us know how it goes, hun, take deep breaths.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

i pray for all of you and you family.pls get better yoshi<3


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Poor Yoshi, Keeping in him out thoughts


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, no! Praying for all of you. Love you!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so sorry Michelle.  We wish you guys the best, and are praying for little Yoshi. Please let us know as soon as you can how everything is going. I feel so bad for you guys.  (((((Hugs to you both)))))


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! It means so much!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Yoshi. Hugs.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Praying for your little one. It's the hardest thing to watch them sick or in pain. Hoping things go well for Yoshi.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

my thoughts are with you Yoshi.....xoxo...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!! Poor Yoshi, and you. I am glad that they have found a cause for his problems though. Just wish It were an easy fix. I wonder what on earth the obstruction could be??? Keep us posted on his updates. 

Lori


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh  poor yoshi I wonder what it is  hope he is ok


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Wishing Yoshi well today, poor little lad has been through so much, hopefully it will get sorted today.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Will be keeping you and Yoshi in my thoughts all day 
sending hugs x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking about little Yoshi this morning. Healing prayers for him soothing prayers for you. Feel better Yoshi so your mama can stop worrying.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Michelle dear, I am so very sorry. Praying for a speedy recovery for Yoshi.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, what time is surgery today? Any news this morning? Poor baby boy.  Please post an update as soon as you can. We are thinking of your sweet Angel. (((Hugs)))


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

We will be praying for you yoshi, please keep us updated!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thinking about you today Yoshi  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thinking about Yoshi and hope all is going well. xx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Any news on Yoshi? He is in my thoughts & prayers today.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We're thinking of Yoshi today too!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thinking of little Yoshi today. Keep us posted when u have a chance.

Lori


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We're thinking of Yoshi and sending hugs to you and him.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news on little Yoshi? He's been on my mind all day. Sure hope everything went smoothly and he's on the mend.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Stopping in by here as well...I hope he's doing well. Update when you can (which I'm sure you will!).


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well a kink in the plans today :-( The last xray this morning showed that he was full of poo so to speak. They needed him to have a bowel movement before they decided what to do, and one of the options could be medication to heal an injury the others are surgery. I am not sure if I posted this earlier or not? I tried but I am thinking it timed out as my internet was so slow this morning. Needless to say we waited all day on a bowel movement and nothing :-( So he is still at the vets, I cant believe I am paying for an extra night at the vets because he didnt poo :-( I went by and loved on him awhile today, but I sub tomorrow so I will not get to go by tomorrow to see him if he goes in for surgery, in fact I probably want even know he is going in for surgery if he does :-( 

Please continue to pray for my little guy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Gosh, couldn't they give him an enema? Or a suppository to make him go? Especially when they could SEE that he was full of stool?

The barium, as you probably know, turns to cement in the body so that needs to be flushed through as well.

What an ordeal. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

UGH...I'm sorry this is dragging on & on. I agree though if he was so filled why not do an enema since it worked so well the last time for him? Especially if it's something that needs to be operated on to fix. How can they be sure what is causing the "obstruction" unless they go in & explore? I'd think that would be sort of high priority wouldn't it? I dunno...I'm so confused. I can imagine you are as well.... Poor Yoshi.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Argh I'm so sorry for you and Yoshi, Michelle. I hope things go better tomorrow. x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hope things go smoothly for yoshi and you get an easy fix for him.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Thinking of Yoshi ((hugs))


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Thinking about Yoshi. Healing prayers...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi is back home with me but still screaming? He had his bowel movement and the Vet says that it seems that a chicken bone has done some damage and is causing him pain and swelling in the Pyloris (sp?) he says that this is why his stool is so slow moving to come out due to the swelling. He is going to treat with a anti-inflamatory/pain (sp?) medicine every 24 hours to see if this will heal it. If not then they are going to have to go in. Bless my vets heart, he didnt even charge me for the two nights stay and only charged me for 5 out of 9 xrays. He is such a good guy. 

Please keep praying for my boy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor guy! He has really been through it, hasn't he! We are still praying for you guys over here. I hope everything heals on it's own, and they don't have to go in. Bless both of you. Speedy recovery little guy!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

will add yoshi to my prayers too, sorry i just saw this. hope he recovers soon. poor little guy.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor sweetie, he's been through so much.  I really hope the meds heal it and surgery won't be necessary. I'll be keeping Yoshi in my thoughts. Keep us posted x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry ya'll are having to go through this. I hope the meds work and they don't have to do surgery. healing prayers!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Poor little guy- we will keep him in our thoughts~


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

thinking of you and yoshi. hope all goes well.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Michelle, I am so very sorry your little pumpkin is having to suffer like this. I am praying that the anit-inflammatory works and that he will be on the road to recovery very quickly. Poor little baby, and poor you.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

poor little yoshi, hope he recovers well.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Poor Yoshi! I will keep him in my prayers!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Michelle, Poor Yoshi. I hope the anti-inflamatory med helps. Glad he is home with you. Please keep us posted (((HUGS))) You do have a wonderful vet.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Poor little guy, I sure hope the meds will fix him up. I will keep him in my prayers. glad he is back with his mama


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

How is Yoshi doing?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is still doing really well on the pain meds. I am hoping it will clear it up and we will not have to take any further action.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so pleased to hear he is doing better , bless his little heart


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So glad he's feeling better. Hopefully he continues & you're able to wean him off of the meds soon.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad he's doing better. Hope all continues to go well.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Is Yoshi all better now?


----------

